# the yelling game



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Couchie's idea: 

I yell a composer's name, you yell the first work of theirs that comes to mind. 

Then you yell another composer's name... etc. 

Here we go: 


BEETHOVEN


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

_Symphony #5_ (though I don't like it, at least not as much as I used to ages ago; other things that spring to mind are _Fur Elise_ & the _Moonlight_ sonata, both of which I do like funnily enough, at least I like them more than his 5th).

Continuing with another one of the three B's -

J.S. BACH ...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well Tempered Clavier

Prokofiev!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mass in B minor... 

Let's get a little more interesting (for me anyway)... 

VARÈSE!!!!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> Well Tempered Clavier
> 
> Prokofiev!


Dang! I got whooped!

Now I've got to go Violin Concerto #2.

And then:

VARÈSE


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ionisation 

Szymanowski!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Harnasie - a wonderful & in some respects underrated work.

BARTOK...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Harnasie - a wonderful & in some respects underrated work.
> 
> BARTOK...


String Quartet 4

Ives!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

His chamber music springs to mind, eg. one of his violin sonatas, probably the 4th.

Ok now for another American, more mainstream -

GERSHWIN...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sid James said:


> His chamber music springs to mind, eg. one of his violin sonatas, probably the 4th.
> 
> Ok now for another American, more mainstream -
> 
> GERSHWIN...


Rhapsodie in Blue.

(Of course).

HINDEMITH


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Kleine Kammermusik for 5 wind instruments, Op. 24.

Here's a biggie - 

WAGNER...


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sid James said:


> Kleine Kammermusik for 5 wind instruments, Op. 24.
> 
> Here's a biggie -
> 
> WAGNER...


Polednice und Couchie.. oh I mean Tristan und Isolde 

BARBER


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Summer music for wind quintet (these are coming to mind as they're some of the works I've heard recently by Hindemith, Barber, Janacek, etc.)...

BERNSTEIN...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Summer music for wind quintet (these are coming to mind as they're some of the works I've heard recently by Hindemith, Barber, Janacek, etc.)...
> 
> BERNSTEIN...


"Jeremiah Symphony"

Janacek!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Taras Bulba.

Ok another Czech, a supporter of Janacek in the early days -

DVORAK...

(btw, Lenny's _Jeremiah _symphony has been in my player heaps of times during the past few weeks, what a great listen that is, such a good & dare I say "great" piece)...


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

Cypress Trees

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Kayla said:


> Cypress Trees
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker


Is that a yell? But that's not a composer...

Back to Dvorak, Symphony no.8 in G major! 

GLAZUNOV!!!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

The Seasons.

PACHELBEL!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Canon, duh.

BRAHMS


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Canon, duh.
> 
> BRAHMS


Ein Deutsches Requiem!

DEBUSSY?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

eorrific said:


> E
> 
> DEBUSSY?


Jeux.

SATIE?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Jeux.
> 
> SATIE?


Gymnopedies.

LANDINI! ...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> LANDINI! ...


Cadence. (Really, that's what most of us have heard from him.)

WILLIAM GRANT STILL!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Gymnopedies.
> 
> LANDINI! ...


I'll have to go with the Anonymous 4 album as a whole. Sorry if that disappoints!

While we're in the L's:

LIGETI


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Cadence. (Really, that's what most of us have heard from him.)
> 
> WILLIAM GRANT STILL!


Foiled again!

But I will have to leave this to someone else. Going twice:

WILLIAM GRANT STILL


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American" . Love it.

ARNOLD BAX


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> ARNOLD BAX


Must I choose? Symphony No. 5.

ANTON WEBERN!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Piano Sonata.

WILLIAM BYRD!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Must I choose? Symphony No. 5.
> 
> ANTON WEBERN!


Awesome game!

Edit: to Klavierspieler's BYRD: My lady nevells grownde from my lady nevills booke!

To WEBERN
Symphony op. 21!

NIKOLAI MEDTNER!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sonata Reminiscenza

MONTEVERDI!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

@ Medtner, I was beaten by Klavierspieler but my answer was Forgotten Melodies. Is this an expected answer, I wonder? Were other answers more expected? IE what are the most famous works of Medtner? 

VILLA-LOBOS


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Sonata Reminiscenza
> 
> MONTEVERDI!


L'Orfeo.

VILLA-LOBOS


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Sonata Reminiscenza
> 
> MONTEVERDI!


Since I've heard the name "Vespers" floating around, I'll go with that.

@ Science, Ashamed to say I don't know any Villa-Lobos. The next person gets VILLA-LOBOS and
HENRI DUTILLEUX!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> @ Medtner, I was beaten by Klavierspieler but my answer was Forgotten Melodies. Is this an expected answer, I wonder? Were other answers more expected? IE what are the most famous works of Medtner?
> 
> 
> > If you don't know Medtner so well, I'd expect either Forgotten Melodies/Sonata Remniscenza(which is from the set), or Piano Concerto no. 1. I myself would have given a different answer, March of the Palladin, G minor Sonata, Night Wind, Campanella op. 21, Dithyramb op 10 no. 2 are likely to have come out of me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> L'Orfeo.
> 
> VILLA-LOBOS


Wait! I knew I knew something. Bachianas Brasileiris. Needed to google Villas-Lobos to jog my memory.

HENRI DUTILLEUX!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> HENRI DUTILLEUX!


Cello Concerto.

WILLIAM BYRD! (He was shouted before and no one responded.)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mass for 3 voices. 

BRITTEN


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> If you don't know Medtner so well, I'd expect either Forgotten Melodies/Sonata Remniscenza(which is from the set), or Piano Concerto no. 1. I myself would have given a different answer, March of the Palladin, G minor Sonata, Night Wind, Campanella op. 21, Dithyramb op 10 no. 2 are likely to have come out of me.


Thanks!

(and Thanks again - this time with 10 characters and 30 seconds)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

science said:


> Mass for 3 voices.
> 
> BRITTEN


Turn of the Screw.

XENAKIS!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

That weird choral piece, _Nuits_, with singers doing what we do here - yelling.

DONIZETTI


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aramis said:


> DONIZETTI


Daughter of the Regiment.

CHAUSSON!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, shucks; three hours without a response. Looks like I killed it. Let's try again. Uh . . . 

HAYDN!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

London Symphony

SCRIABIN


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Piano Sonata No. 5

SCHUMANN (Bob)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

deleted, too late


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Carnaval

BABBIT!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> Carnaval
> 
> BABBIT!


Wrong, Carnaval is by Robert Schumann, he wrote he mean Bob Schumann. Never heard of his music but here's some info about him:

Current

* Technical Manager at Foss North America

Past

* Product Manager at FOSS Analytical A/S
* Product Manager at FOSS
* Research Associate at Pioneer Hibred International Inc

Education

* University of Northern Kentucky
* University of Iowa


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Wrong, Carnaval is by Robert Schumann, he wrote he mean Bob Schumann. Never heard of his music but here's some info about him:
> 
> Current
> 
> ...


Best post ever!!

Anyway, there's no composer named "Babbit," either, so I'll yell "Philomel" (which is by Babbitt) and yell

LUC FERRARI


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

some guy said:


> LUC FERRARI


Fart.

*Xenakis*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

3-YEAR OLD BANGING ON ****


Shostakovich?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Cello Sonata.

STAMITZ! (whichever one you please)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm gonna go with Johann Stamitz on this one, symphony in G major this adorable one




isn't it cute?

CARLOS SEIXAS!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Fugue for organ in some key or other. (I only know he was baroque so this is a good guess?)

BERNARD HERMANN!


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Vertigo, armory scene. 

JANACEK


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Sinfonietta. 

COPLAND!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Sinfonietta.
> 
> COPLAND!


Piano Variations!

RAUTAVAAAAAAAAAAAAARA


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Apalachian* *Spring*

Ravel


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Bolero

Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Lisztian said:


> Bolero
> 
> Rimsky-Korsakov.


Sherry-jihad or something.

RAUTAVAAAAAAAAARAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ravellian;228508
RAUTAVAAAAAAAAARAAAAAAAAA[/QUOTE said:


> Angels and Visitations.
> 
> WILLIAM SCHUMAN


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Angels and Visitations.
> 
> WILLIAM SCHUMAN


Symphony no. 3! Love that symphony.

ANATOLY LIADOV


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

A thread for cheaters. Nice.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

some guy said:


> A thread for cheaters. Nice.


Have you ever tried NOT being a ****?

You remind me of Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory, that guy no one can stand (but who's really funny if you don't take him at all seriously).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> ...dick?...


I'm surpised that word isn't censored by the software here. Others that I've used that are nowhere near as rude, given proper context, are blanked out automatically...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I edited it just for you, Sid. 

He's still a ****, but I won't spell it out if it offends people.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

i see your site and like him


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Have you ever tried NOT being a ****?
> 
> You remind me of Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory, that guy no one can stand (but who's really funny if you don't take him at all seriously).


I can stand someguy, in fact his posts make a whole lot of sense to me. The constant ridicule of contemporary music is definitely at ridiculous level and it's starting to make you guys seem like the a******s, ignorant ones.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> I edited it just for you, Sid.
> 
> He's still a ****, but I won't spell it out if it offends people.


I wasn't urging you to censor the word, just saying that it's wierd that it wasn't done automatically. Like one of my favourite words, an*l ("a" is the missing letter, I could use "pedantic" instead of this word, but I like using "an*l" more :lol: ).

Anyway, I had a big spat with some guy a few weeks back, but now I'm over it & over the whole thing. I was ranting too much then at whatever took my fancy almost. Too easily took umbrage, etc. Now, I just need to chill. Ignoring these things is the best option, imo, or if arguing, not getting too emotional...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

violadude said:


> ...The constant ridicule of contemporary music is definitely at ridiculous level...


Yes, that can make one quite bitter, esp. if there's targeting involved, eg. if you like something, there's something wrong with you, you're not normal, etc. But as I said, the best thing to do with this is simply ignore it, that's what I've been doing, and it's improved things for me to great degree...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> Symphony no. 3! Love that symphony.
> 
> ANATOLY LIADOV


From The Apocalypse - Symphonic Tableau (I came by this one honestly this time.)

HAVERGAL BRIAN!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Weston said:


> ...
> HAVERGAL BRIAN!


What else but the mighty Gothic Symphony - although I've never heard it.

Here's a composer I've been getting into recently, I don't know if others here know his music? He does have one famous piece though -

Mario CASTELNUOVO-TEDESCO...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

violadude said:


> I can stand someguy, in fact his posts make a whole lot of sense to me. The constant ridicule of contemporary music is definitely at ridiculous level and it's starting to make you guys seem like the a******s, ignorant ones.


First of all, this is music (entertainment), not science (fact), so don't go using the word "ignorant." We're not ridiculing contemporary music, we're ridiculing the stuff we don't like, whether it's Xenakis or Monteverdi or Mozart or whatever.

some guy could be a great help to people if he wasn't such a ****, since it's he obvious he loves so much of contemporary music. But he is a ****, therefore I don't like him, therefore I'm less inclined to care about his opinion, etc.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> First of all, this is music (entertainment), not science (fact), so don't go using the word "ignorant." We're not ridiculing contemporary music, we're ridiculing the stuff we don't like, whether it's Xenakis or Monteverdi or Mozart or whatever.
> 
> some guy could be a great help to people if he wasn't such a ****, since it's he obvious he loves so much of contemporary music. But he is a ****, therefore I don't like him, therefore I'm less inclined to care about his opinion, etc.


Despite music being entertainment, there are facts involved in any piece of music. Facts like, there isn't a single Xenakis piece that is at the unintelligence level of 3 year olds banging on cans, or that there is no piece of music by any of the composers in question that are made of farts...I don't care if these are just jokes either, they're f****** stupid.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> First of all, this is music (entertainment), not science (fact), so don't go using the word "ignorant." We're not ridiculing contemporary music, we're ridiculing the stuff we don't like, whether it's Xenakis or Monteverdi or Mozart or whatever.
> 
> some guy could be a great help to people if he wasn't such a ****, since it's he obvious he loves so much of contemporary music. But he is a ****, therefore I don't like him, therefore I'm less inclined to care about his opinion, etc.


...........................................


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Who cares? People can say Xenakis sounds like banging on cans (certainly not unreasonable), they can also say Mozart is a pile of dirt (there's been plenty of Mozart bashing on this forum, that's for sure). It's all opinions anyway, there's no right or wrong here. If people want to search for truth and facts, they should become mathematicians.

We should strive for positive comments when we can, to emphasize what we like, but silly comments are okay too. You're talking to people here, not scholars.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems this has literally turned into 'the yelling game.'


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Who cares? People can say Xenakis sounds like banging on cans (certainly not unreasonable), they can also say Mozart is a pile of dirt (there's been plenty of Mozart bashing on this forum, that's for sure). It's all opinions anyway, there's no right or wrong here. *If people want to search for truth and facts, they should become mathematicians*.


Ya I guess I guess Monteverdi was writing his music in the 19th century and Beethoven created his piano sonatas using banana triads then....


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I think you know what I meant.. there are no specific ground rules laying out what is and what is not a "good" composition. Beethoven had his ideas of what was good and desirable, so did Monteverdi, so did Schoenberg and Babbitt. There are only composer's opinions (and the oppressive opinions of their patrons). 

On the other hand, there aren't any differing opinions regarding 1 + 1 = 2. That's a logical fact... something that doesn't exist in the creative realm.

So since there are only opinions in music, it's up to us to create meaningful discourse. We can choose to do so in a way that generates interesting discussion, or we can be biased and intolerant (some guy's method). And there may be the occasional humorous quip about a composer we don't like.. but that's part of interacting with humans.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> I think you know what I meant.. there are no specific ground rules laying out what is and what is not a "good" composition. Beethoven had his ideas of what was good and desirable, so did Monteverdi, so did Schoenberg and Babbitt. There are only composer's opinions (and the oppressive opinions of their patrons).
> 
> On the other hand, there aren't any differing opinions regarding 1 + 1 = 2. That's a logical fact... something that doesn't exist in the creative realm.
> 
> So since there are only opinions in music, it's up to us to create meaningful discourse. We can choose to do so in a way that generates interesting discussion, or we can be biased and intolerant (some guy's method). And there may be the occasional humorous quip about a composer we don't like.. but that's part of interacting with humans.


I didn't say anything any less credible than what other people are saying. So when I say Beethoven's piano sonatas are made of banana triads, I don't know what I'm talking about, but when someone says Xenakis' music is made of farts, its all just opinions man? Is that how it is?

And how is constantly bashing contemporary classical "creating meaningful discourse"? Give me a break, it's just as bias and intolerant as you're accusing some guy of being, you'd have to be blind not to see that.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

You're confusing technical facts with aesthetic facts. I'm talking about the latter.

I didn't say occasional humorous quips were 'meaningful discourse...', but they're certainly better than constant off-handed snobbery. Neither one is that useful, to be frank... but one side seems to take itself too seriously. 

In any case, let's get back to talking about what we like, mmkay? That is the real meaningful discourse here.. let's stop the snobbery and bickering and posturing and all that crap..


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Sid James said:


> What else but the mighty Gothic Symphony - although I've never heard it.
> 
> Here's a composer I've been getting into recently, I don't know if others here know his music? He does have one famous piece though -
> 
> Mario CASTELNUOVO-TEDESCO...


I'm thinking "Guitar Concerto." I'll check later to make sure he only wrote one. (Nope, he seems to have written more than one; I know #1.) Here's something from the 'oh, yeah, that's right" file:

MOURET


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, apparently all one has to do to play this game is this:

*Mouret*

Fart

*Pergolesi*

And then someone else continues with Pergolesi.

But that just seems lame to me. (Sorry Ravellian if that ticks you off.) So I'll say _Suite n. 1,_ which is what Masterpiece Theatre used as its theme song. I wish I had heard _Les fêtes de Thalie,_ which is such a cool title, but alas, I've only heard of it. Should rectify that, maybe.

Anyway, *Pergolesi.*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

La serva padrona - never heard the work but I remember reading about it. 

ME


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Aramis said:


> La serva padrona - never heard the work but I remember reading about it.
> 
> ME


Polonaise in g#minor (???)

EDVARD GRIEG!!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

MOURET

Suite de Symphonies no 1

THOMAS WEELKES


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Rob, we've done Mouret's Suite already. Grieg is up next, with his delightful _Wedding day at Troldhaugen._ (I know, but that is the first thing I think of when I hear "Grieg.")

But to keep things simple:

WEELKES


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

some guy said:


> WEELKES


A Remembrance of My Friend Thomas Morley. It's better than the clumsy title.

ORLANDO GIBBONS


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Fantazia of Four Parts

JOHANN LUDWIG KREBS


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Dodecaplex said:


> Fantazia of Four Parts
> 
> JOHANN LUDWIG KREBS


Ummmm . . . Symphony in - no, that was Kraus.

Did he write the theme song to _The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis?
_


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Weston said:


> Ummmm . . . Symphony in - no, that was Kraus.
> 
> Did he write the theme song to _The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis?_


Actually, that was Krebs, Maynard G. :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Fantazia of Four Parts
> 
> JOHANN LUDWIG KREBS


Fantasia in F-minor for oboe and organ.

DOWLAND!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Fantasia in F-minor for oboe and organ.
> 
> DOWLAND!


Pavana Lachrimae

SEBASTIAN DE ALBERO


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

ignore this post......


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

How about I ignore Sebastian de Albero? Fraid I've got to. 

How bout, say, 

BAX


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Tintagel



science said:


> How about I ignore Sebastian de Albero?


Fine, ignore him, but you shall not ignore:

GREGORIO STROZZI


----------

